

SpeechJammer: Speech Disturbance using Delayed Auditory Feedback - geetee
https://sites.google.com/site/qurihara/top-english/speechjammer

======
geetee
The video on their site doesn't do it justice. There is a great example here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU9EGeMP5n4>

They also have a program available to try it on yourself:
[https://sites.google.com/site/qurihara/top-
english/speechjam...](https://sites.google.com/site/qurihara/top-
english/speechjammer/lt)

